# Strut Fork repair.......



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been looking for a tall tube Elgin 28" truss fork without any luck. So I decided to redo the one some "%&$#@&!" cut off.
First find suitable barstock. Then using back of old greeting card, trace and cut a pattern from another fork or draw to liking.
Then trace pattern onto barstock, and cut with hacksaw. Grind and or file to correct shape. Drill strut opening.
Then wire brush to remove burrs and old paint if needed.
Use a vice style clamp to hold in place and tack braze. Remove clamp and finish brazing top then bottom. wire brush between sides.
File down almost flush. I you brazed properly you will end up with a strong weld. Be sure to use caution and proper eye protection!
Next...making struts!
Thanks for look'n, bri.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2011)

...oh just to let you know, I just used one of those tiny propane and oxygen sets. (took a whole bottle of the bigger $10 canisters of oxygen tho-) the 00 tip takes a while to heat the fork head set!! next time I'd preheat the fork with a propane torch first to save oxygen.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 13, 2011)

*Strut fork repair*

VERY NICE !!!      .......  patric


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2011)

hoofhearted said:


> VERY NICE !!!      .......  patric




...thanks Patric!


----------



## serg (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice work! Thanks for the pictures

Serg


----------



## fattommy (Dec 16, 2011)

*Nice tutorial Bri*

Thanks for the pictures.  I did something similar to my old forks, but I put a doubler over the broken brace and brazed together.  I did the same on both sides, so it doesn't look so uneven, but I like your repair better.  The good thing about brazing is you can melt it off and start over if you decide to (which I'm seriously thinking about now).


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2011)

serg said:


> Nice work! Thanks for the pictures
> 
> Serg




Thanks Serg, I hoped someone could benefit from this...


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2011)

fattommy said:


> Thanks for the pictures.  I did something similar to my old forks, but I put a doubler over the broken brace and brazed together.  I did the same on both sides, so it doesn't look so uneven, but I like your repair better.  The good thing about brazing is you can melt it off and start over if you decide to (which I'm seriously thinking about now).




Thanks Tommy! I figured I'd grab the camera since I was gonna do this.... It's a pain stopping and taking pics tho....lol!


----------

